# Codebusters



## apoland (Jan 14, 2016)

Has anyone heard of the company Codebusters? They seem a little too good to be true and I was curious if anyone has experience with them.

Thanks!


----------



## twarr (Jan 17, 2016)

I've heard of them. I applied once I found out I passed my exam in Sept. I just received an email from them about a week ago telling to take the exam to be placed in a job and they'll pay me for passing. How about you?


----------



## apoland (Jan 24, 2016)

twarr said:


> I've heard of them. I applied once I found out I passed my exam in Sept. I just received an email from them about a week ago telling to take the exam to be placed in a job and they'll pay me for passing. How about you?



I haven't taken the test or anything yet. I wanted to get more info before I applied my self to anything ya know. I haven't really heard anything super positive, or bad.


----------



## coderyan (Feb 3, 2016)

I took one of their exams about a month ago, never received my results. Was contacted by an agent to schedule an interview, scheduled the day and time. Was not contacted. Reached out to that agent to find out if maybe they overlooked it and if I needed to reschedule to just let me know. Ended up rescheduling anyways, but still was not replied to.


----------



## dr.kittureddy90@gmail.com (Dec 21, 2016)

apoland said:


> Has anyone heard of the company Codebusters? They seem a little too good to be true and I was curious if anyone has experience with them.
> 
> Thanks!



Job question:

Have they placed you in a job ...?


----------



## dr.kittureddy90@gmail.com (Dec 21, 2016)

*question:*



coderyan said:


> I took one of their exams about a month ago, never received my results. Was contacted by an agent to schedule an interview, scheduled the day and time. Was not contacted. Reached out to that agent to find out if maybe they overlooked it and if I needed to reschedule to just let me know. Ended up rescheduling anyways, but still was not replied to.



have you got job...?
Pls let me know once get job from codebusters.


----------



## SeanFleming0373 (Dec 21, 2016)

I was contacted by an agent that I passed the Ambulatory Surgery test and to forward my resume on 10/26...that's the last I heard from them


----------

